# Overclock FX-6300



## bL1nd3R (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello, what settings should i use in bios to overclock FX-6300 and my RAM ? 
RIG : 
MOBO : ASRock 970 PRO3 R2.0
RAM : Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 Rev. A x2
CPU : FX-6300
CPU FAN : Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO


----------



## Jborg (Jan 21, 2016)

bL1nd3R said:


> Hello, what settings should i use in bios to overclock FX-6300 and my RAM ?
> RIG :
> MOBO : ASRock 970 PRO3 R2.0
> RAM : Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 Rev. A x2
> ...



The thing that will hold you back is the 4+1 power phase design in that board.

I would try upping the base multiplier by 100-300 MHz and test. I never had to change any voltages for my mild oc on my 8350

Currently on my phone so it's hard to more into depth


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2016)

Good luck the motherboard sucks and wont hold up to an overclocked quad core let alone hexa core


----------



## xfia (Jan 21, 2016)

think its really that bad? we are talking a 6300 here not trying to get a 6350 to 4.8ghz.. seeing what clock can be reached at 1.4v should not really be a problem in my opinion


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2016)

There is no difference between the 6300 and 6350 as far as wattage consumed at any given clock.


----------



## xfia (Jan 21, 2016)

I know. Just for stock clock comparison sake. I would just disable the turbo, set vcore to turbo value and the turbo clock of 4.1ghz to start and if it passes the vcore can be lowered or multiplier increased


----------



## Toothless (Jan 21, 2016)

Unless you have fans on the heatsinks for the VRMs and a cooler that can take a hit on the CPU, you could get like, a bonus 200mhz out of it.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Jan 21, 2016)

Will anyone try to help me with me settings or you're just going to figh eachother  ?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 21, 2016)

bL1nd3R said:


> Will anyone try to help me with me settings or you're just going to figh eachother  ?


Sure, we'll help. How bad do you want a smoke in your case? That board is NOT made for overclocking.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2016)

23x multi, 1.4v may or may not work. It is an unlocked CPU pretty retard proof to OC.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Jan 22, 2016)

Can u recommend a good board for overclocking then ?


----------



## Jborg (Jan 22, 2016)

bL1nd3R said:


> Can u recommend a good board for overclocking then ?



Any 990FX board with more than 4+1 power phase is good.

I really like my 990FX Sabertooth R2.0, however it has a crap ton of extra bios settings that might make your eyes pop out. ((8 +2 Digital Phase Power Design)


----------



## Kanan (Jan 23, 2016)

bL1nd3R said:


> Can u recommend a good board for overclocking then ?


If you want cheap:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128651R
If you want middle prized + more features:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157479R
If you want luxurious:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131876

All these MB's are good for overclocking the FX CPUs. The expensive ones are better at it, but you only have a FX 6300 that should be np with any of these boards, to push it to the limit.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Jan 23, 2016)

http://www.pcgarage.ro/placi-de-baza/asrock/990fx-extreme3/ will this be enough ?


----------



## xfia (Jan 23, 2016)

can you still return the one you have now? if you cant and its still working I think you might just want to cut your loses and come back here before your next build for advice. 
part of the reason I say this is when the overclock will count it will still be miles behind a Intel inside plus the cooler you have is decent but its not really meant to be trying for 5ghz. 
just money better spent else where but dont worry you have a good budget pc that is better than a game console plus those console games dont really care how little 1 core has to give anymore.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Jan 23, 2016)

all i want is more than 4.0 GHz. 4.3/4.5 it's perfect.
And i can't return the one that i have now.
I'll just do what this guy did 







 .


----------



## xfia (Jan 23, 2016)

its possible you could get there at 1.4v with your mobo and cooler if you got a good chip. you just cant go higher on the vcore because yeah to much power. the fx9590 uses 1.5v for 5ghz and there is a major difference in that .1v


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 23, 2016)

I wont lie to you but the money you will spend on a new board will not be worth the performance you would get from overclocking.
In your case I would just wait till I'm ready to upgrade the whole system. But with your system you should be fine for another 2-3 years depending on the settings you like to play your games on.


----------



## xfia (Jan 23, 2016)

bL1nd3R said:


> all i want is more than 4.0 GHz. 4.3/4.5 it's perfect.
> And i can't return the one that i have now.
> I'll just do what this guy did
> 
> ...


YT nub..  dont touch anything to do with c6. like seriously more touching the bios is not a good thing.
No one came in and told you to change more than what we suggested because its fine.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Jan 23, 2016)

I overclocked with those settings and i turned the cpu voltage instead of 3.875 to 4.500 . But in OCCT when i test it , it gives me error, what should I do ?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 23, 2016)

Dude, you'll just kill something at this point. You don't know how to overclock and you're trying on a weak board. By all means go ahead and kill your rig but don't come back crying when your rig won't post.


----------



## xfia (Jan 23, 2016)

you took it over 1.4v  
http://www.amd.com/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
read this but yeah there is a reason I didnt link it already


----------



## Kanan (Jan 23, 2016)

bL1nd3R said:


> I overclocked with those settings and i turned the cpu voltage instead of 3.875 to 4.500 . But in OCCT when i test it , it gives me error, what should I do ?


Asus R9 270 DirectCU II <- is this your GPU? For what do you want to overclock anyway? You don't get much out of it, because your GPU is the weakest part of your system and 10 times more important compared to the CPU. What you really need is a new GPU or a whole new system - don't buy a new mainboard and don't overclock if you're not sure what you're doing. Our advice stands, everything you do on your own, is your own risk.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 23, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Asus R9 270 DirectCU II <- is this your GPU? For what do you want to overclock anyway? You don't get much out of it, because your GPU is the weakest part of your system and 10 times more important compared to the CPU. What you really need is a new GPU or a whole new system - don't buy a new mainboard and don't overclock if you're not sure what you're doing. Our advice stands, everything you do on your own, is your own risk.


Even if he ups that GPU, that CPU won't do much until overclocked and THEN he's held back by the board. I used to run that chip until the 970 board I had died without any overclocking.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Jan 23, 2016)

I now have it stable at 4.4GHz wit vcore 1.4.


----------



## xfia (Jan 23, 2016)

I take it you used a short test. There is other tests that you run for at least an hour. 
Do you happen to know the safe operating temp for your cpu?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 23, 2016)

With that board  his Wallet is going to be his life support for his overclock !!!
whats cooking in that Case !!!


----------



## xfia (Jan 23, 2016)

cdawall said:


> 23x multi, 1.4v may or may not work. It is an unlocked *CPU pretty retard proof to OC*.


lmao
I use a smart system because im smarter than it or is the other way around
@bL1nd3R I wasnt calling you a YT noob (nub) just ignorant people trying to show off what they dont know.
At this point my only suggestion would have to be just to default the bios and do some research so you can actually ask us a specific question if you need to. 
A lot to be learned in this world and good luck ever knowing everything so take your time if your interested.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 24, 2016)

bL1nd3R said:


> I now have it stable at 4.4GHz wit vcore 1.4.


Okay try to find a save overclock and don't push it too far. Your board isn't exactly good for overclocking, that's why. If you push it too far, you shorten the lifetime of MB + CPU. Especially don't overdo the voltage. Try the lowest voltage possible within a good clock, don't push voltage up far for just +100 MHz on the CPU.


----------

